# Any "hi-reving" guys interested.....



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

......in a lower tensioner pulley that will stop your belt from flying off when you rev above the oem redline? 
We at NLS are in the testing/machine a billet, ball bearing pulley to replace just the lower tensioner pulley to stop this. With replacing just the pulley....it will stop the belt from coming off, be inexpensive, easy install and it will be pretty. so you can polish it haha 

We are working on this now and *do not have a ETA YET *, but hoping very soon. Just wanted to throw a feeler out there.

Who would be interested in this?

Thanks, Josh NLS










_NOT a picture of ours, just for reference_


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

got ur first customer here ha. wanted one of these for awhile just for piece of mind


----------



## W220s (Jul 8, 2011)

YES!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Very interested. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

absolutely add me to the list i need to do belts/tensioners soon... would like to add another one of NLS great products to my bun-bun:beer:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I am in. I think I need some odds and ends from NLS any ways. I'll buy it as long as you throw in some stickers LOL. Last time I went to Cult Classic I left empty handed.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbup:I'd be in for one


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

well....the interest is high! guess we will get on this faster! asap! :beer:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

im in:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

me!!!!!!!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll jump on this as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Made that, tested it, doesn't work. Sorry. 












See it there... We even used a shorter belt and had the ribs on the pulley almost touching the crank pulley... All that happened is it totally shredded the belt when it hopped off instead of it just going flying.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

works here for a year so far :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> works here for a year so far :thumbup:


What are you revving to?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

7250soft 7350 hard

C2 sri file is around there
which i BELEIVE UM does as well. they can chime in for solid a number.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That's awesome. I can't wait to be able to go that high. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup:

it has worked on 2 cars so far with ZERO issuses of belt ripping or flying off for awhile now. (under 7400rpm NOt tested over...but you'd need a custom tune for anything over that anyways and buit motor to make power i'd guess as well) both cars lost belts MANY time before the change
final product will be tesed again before selling.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi-revs:

I would say is past 8000.

Bluewater is going past 82-8400+ on their EurotunerGP car.

Our 4Motion Turbo 2.5L runs to 8000 for ~2+years now.

In some NA testing I spent a full day on the dyno, ~30-40 runs, going to 8400.
(stock motor)


~72-7300 is 'normal'. Never saw any serp belt issues at these revs.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Is there any difference between turbo vs na as far as likelihood of popping a belt? I would guess not but I'm no expert on the matter.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> Hi-revs:
> 
> I would say is past 8000.
> 
> ...


:beer: I want 8400rpms.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :beer: I want 8400rpms.


X2

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> X2
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I have 7200 now, never rev it that high, no point, I don't have a Sri or headers anymore. Power stops at 6500 and above that it feels like I'm just stressing the motor. This pulley is a good idea, but like everything some say it works, some don't Idk, I'm interested tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Our belt stayed on fine till we went past 7800 with the OE setup. You can run one size shorter belt too- it's a biotch to get on but it helps as it takes most of the travel out of the tensioner. 

I will say- the fundamental problem is nothing to do with how wide the belt is (# of ribs), how tall the flanges are on the side of the pulley, or anything like that. We have identified the problem and ghetto rigged a fix that would allow us to test up to 9k- belt no longer EVER comes off, but our "ghetto" fix is not daily driver friendly, so that's why we don't have anything to market.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Care to share the ghetto fix?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also Pete and Jeff, have you reached or pinpointed the rpms valve float starts to become a problem on the stock head?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Hi-revs:
> 
> I would say is past 8000.
> 
> ...


Bluewater has our spring kit though. I have tested that to 9300 so far even with a whopping 12mm of valve lift.


----------



## Neocramencer (May 17, 2010)

@pete
What size of belt are you using as a shorter version? What is necessary to fix it permenantly? Iam not driving a mk5 or 6. my 2.5l turbo is build into a mk2 rallye golf with 4motion and i need a fix for that issue because iam reving with the turbo past 7900-8000 and there is not much space between the frame rail and the crank wheel and the tensioners so i need a permanent fix :heart:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to end up seeing 9+

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Mine. Jimmy's and the itb car and i thing taylors?? all blew off belts with a redline of under 7500. Many times. Hence the fix we made. And it worked. So now we are making a true product to fix the issue that we have seen many times.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Even though I got an '09 and can't rev past 6800rpm I still would buy that piece so that I have a component which improves the balance or that improves anything of stock that sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Mine. Jimmy's and the itb car and i thing taylors?? all blew off belts with a redline of under 7500. Many times. Hence the fix we made. And it worked. So now we are making a true product to fix the issue that we have seen many times.


Are there maybe different revisions per year maybe? Maybe that could have something to do with it? Would maybe a lightweight crank pulley increase the chances of it flying off?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Tried on both. As of now it works to the software limit that 99% of the normal 2.5 guys are set at. I understand Jeff has cars that go well over that for monster builds and that impressive. I'm trying to make a product for the daily driver/toy 2.5 guy. Sri. Turbo. NA Etc. the normal tune limits at 7200-7400 or so. And this works at that point. Street and road course tested  now. I can NOT prove it works on a 9,000rpm monster.... But willing to test one if the monster motor is willing


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh man, I can only imagine what 9k would sound like on these motors...I know 7200 sounds skeery enough.

Anyhoo, what's the planned price point on these? I'd be interested as my next mod will be an SRI after my exhaust finally shows up.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not sure yet, but we will do our best to keep it an affordable upgrade.:beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Mine. Jimmy's and the itb car and i thing taylors?? all blew off belts with a redline of under 7500. Many times. Hence the fix we made. And it worked. So now we are making a true product to fix the issue that we have seen many times.


Never had my belt come off yet, knock on wood. I just wanted one after hearing from others that they were having that problem. Not trying to be driving around, rev it to redline and then a belt goes flying and I dont have a spare with me. I just want one in case that happens


----------

